# What kind of SHTF do you expect



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe people have all kind of different expectations on the SHTF to come. When I read, I see things like:
Policital reasons
EMP
Economical reasons
Environment reasons
war
resource depletion reasons

What is the reason you prep?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1. Widespread economic and/or currency failure
2. Local weather event or services/supply interruption
3. Increasing crime and/or riots due to any of the above


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Not sure, but my feeling is that it will be global. So your point 1 I can understand. Like mentioned before, I had once a flood and my house was in the water for 3 month. But that doesn't need too much prepping. So for me more something like your point 1. 

I hope the crime in Thailand will not be too much. Though based on the statistics there is a firearm for every 6 people here.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I prep for hurricanes. That includes the high winds & flooding. Loss of electricity for an undetermined time. Debris blocking roads. Blocked roads & no electricity means no food or fuel.
For me, without electric my well pump doesn't work.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I assume in North Central Florida you do have that kind of stuff once and a while.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depending on the physical size  & class of a hurricane it can spawn tornadoes hundreds of miles from the eye.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I started "Prepping" about 8 years ago for hurricane's. (I didn't call it prepping back then) That led me to like minded folks that opened my eye's to the real world, and that the gooberment isn't really what they want you to believe. Took my government issued blind fold off. Now I prep for several different things.

1. National debt and hyper inflation. 
2. Government Corruption.
3. Complete break down in society.
4. Solar flares and EMP.

I figure if im prepared for "The Big One," so to speak, then ill be better set off for a more local SHTF scenario.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I expect a mess... You know the kinda mess that happens when you throw s$%t at a fan... Should try it and understand where the term came from... 

So what things can emulate that kind of mess... You hit the marks with what you read in possibilities... But with current global weather patters I would bet they are only going to get worse and will become the foundation of triggering the other events like a economic collapse, global food shortage, global water shortage, war, etc etc


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Being on the Gulf Coast in Texas I prepared for Hurricans and flooding and worked out from there. I have natural events covered pretty well short of a Astoroid impact or some other like calamity. However, I think it more likely now, that eventually we will create are own SHTF situation. Be it from war, EMP, economic Collapse, Political unrest or a combination of all. Whether Terrorist generated, rogue Governments, or internal strife I think it is more probable now then at any other time in our history. 

I am hoping that living here on the gulf a Hurrican or the occasional flood is all I ever have to deal with. Those events are far more managable and recoverable then the the other SHTF scenarios we discuss here.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Country1 said:


> I started "Prepping" about 8 years ago for hurricane's. (I didn't call it prepping back then) That led me to like minded folks that opened my eye's to the real world, and that the gooberment isn't really what they want you to believe. Took my government issued blind fold off. Now I prep for several different things.
> 
> 1. National debt and hyper inflation.
> 2. Government Corruption.
> ...


You nailed it! That is EXACTLY what we are preparing for, and in the correct order, too!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Natural Disasters/Disruptions
Economic Disasters (Including the potential for Personal, State/Local as well as Federal Economic Disasters) 
Political Disasters (Theft of Freedom, Erosion of Constitution)


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

these days .... about the only SHTF that isn't going to trigger a cascading avalanche of other SHTFs is a regional natural disaster - and even then a CA big quake just might trigger a financial crisis ....

once it gets started it'll be big, deep and could last a lifetime for many of us ....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I prep for hurricanes. That includes the high winds & flooding. Loss of electricity for an undetermined time. Debris blocking roads. Blocked roads & no electricity means no food or fuel.
> For me, without electric my well pump doesn't work.


Not sure how deep your well is but have you looked into a hand pump? We have a sweetwater well and electric pump that feeds our sprinkler system. There is also a spigot that can feed a garden hose. I bought a Guzzler hand pump, the type irrigation companies use to prime residential pumps. Even without power, I can access the water - it cost less than $100 and keeps us in business!

http://www.handpumps.com/hand-pumps/guzzler-hand-pumps.html


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Because I live scarcely a mile and a half from the Wasatch Fault in Northern Utah, the most likely single SHTF scenario for me is a large seismic event. I've mitigated that risk by building in an area that will not be directly effected by fault rupture or liquefaction, and by having enough food, water, and fuel stored to see us through any serious disruption of the system. 

I believe the second most likely SHTF scenario is a catastrophic failure of our economy and currency.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we all forgot to mention the biggest threat that is already in progress. And that threat resides at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yes the obamanation running our once fine republic is beginning to make moves that have me more worried than ever. The recent events such as how he has dealt with: immigration, Israel, Iran, the M855 fiasco, military downsizing, etc. The list is very long as all of yall know. It makes me believe that he will be responsible for SHTF. Even some 2 time bummer voters I work with are seeing it. But I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The reason I say I prep for hurricanes is it is definitely a reality anywhere on the Gulf coast or Atlantic coast & being so makes it easy & realistic for me to make others aware & prep.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Economic collapse followed by a LEADER who brings peace and stability
A 7 year Jewish Peace Treaty (
The Jewish Temple rebuilt
Peace treaty broken
Christians persecuted
Rapture of the Church (Church means BELIEVERS..not the wacko modern left wing everybody is going to heaven Oprah winfrey church)
Gods Wrath is poured out

I prep for the period of time between NOW and the rapture.... And any event that can happen between those times


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If you've ever gone days without food you would prep too. I prep because it makes sense to be prepared for the unknown. I think more local and short term but include long term thinking and sustainability in there too. Enough to food and water to go a long while will make the difference for a great many of the interruptions we can face. If war or emp comes this way I don't think it matters what you've done to prep. Things will not be good.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have said this before, if you are well prepped you are prepped for any situation. We are prepped for hurricanes, Their is a lake across the road good water supply, we have enough food supplies to last at least a year. we will not share with those who choose not to prep, we have helped our family members to get themselves prepared for the bad times so they do not have to come to us for help. I am a strong believer in every man/woman for themselves when the shtf.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I have said this before, if you are well prepped you are prepped for any situation.


Yep - food, water, shelter, security, meds..are the same for everything... UNLESS all the air gets sucked off the planet you will be ok


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Civil unrest.
Economic collapse
Natural phenomena, storms etc.

Not necessarily in that order though, I am best equipped/prepared to handle natural disaster. Since that seems to be the most likely in this area.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Economic collapse followed by a LEADER who brings peace and stability
> A 7 year Jewish Peace Treaty (
> The Jewish Temple rebuilt
> Peace treaty broken
> ...


Great hint of future events. Thanks. As an old Pre Trib rapture person I was under the belief that the Christians would be gone before the real bad persecution started but after watching the blood thirsty Muslims wholesale slaughtering Christians over In Arabia..Africa..etc. Think I may have to swing back over to Mid Trib.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Great hint of future events. Thanks. As an old Pre Trib rapture person I was under the belief that the Christians would be gone before the real bad persecution started but after watching the blood thirsty Muslims wholesale slaughtering Christians over In Arabia..Africa..etc. Think I may have to swing back over to Mid Trib.


The Bible and the [email protected] speak of all these things that they are doing right now. You can't read it and not have it sink in. I'm on the part of the false prophet. I can't figure out if it's happened already or not. Not trying to start a debate so please don't take it that way. I'm just talking of my own person state with the word.

Just want to make it clear that I believe in the Bible. The other book I don't own but have read things on the web. I won't have that in my house.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well...that can be a confusing issue..and its answer is normally rooted in denominational preferences. Catholics tend to believe the prophecies are past tense. Protestants generally consider prophecy to have past..present and future implications.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yall should read the koran and the hadiths. It will open your eyes. Just sayin.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well...that can be a confusing issue..and its answer is normally rooted in denominational preferences. Catholics tend to believe the prophecies are past tense. Protestants generally consider prophecy to have past..present and future implications.


I am glad I am not a Catholic or a protestant


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Natural events of varying severity are what I am mostly likely to encounter. Economic/civil strife, pandemics as other possibilities.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

World As We Know It Ending SHTF Prediction:

The Cubs win the World Series this year.

I realize that the Cubbies winning the series is far, far less likely, odds wise, than global economic collapse, EMP's, runaway inflation, pandemic, zombie apocalypse, invasion from Mars, Darth Vader showing up in the newly finished Death Star III, Hitler and Stalin both being cloned and restarting WWII, Jupiter colliding with the Earth, killer amphibious octopus whales crawling out of the sea and eating all other life on land and John Boehner being caught at Dairy Queen in the bathroom doing unspeakable sexual things with a Large Dairy Queen Grasshopper Mousse Pie Blizzard (the flavor of the month in March).

On second thought, I think it's going to be the Hitler-Stalin clone thing. The Cubbies winning the series is just plain too unlikely to ever believe.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm having a mini SHTF right now, wife is yelling at me to get ready to go out for breakfast and I'm in a towel posting on the forum!! Pray for me brothers!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The Bible and the [email protected] speak of all these things that they are doing right now. You can't read it and not have it sink in. I'm on the part of the false prophet. I can't figure out if it's happened already or not. Not trying to start a debate so please don't take it that way. I'm just talking of my own person state with the word.
> 
> Just want to make it clear that I believe in the Bible. The other book I don't own but have read things on the web. I won't have that in my house.


I am half way through the Koran. Like you Tactical I don't want it in my house so I have it on my tablet. I think it's wise to know one's enemy.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Imo economic/social collapse or pandemic disease/virus are at the top of my list.
War
Natural disaster

To me the first two seem quite likely.
With whats going on in the world these days war also seems likely but not really on the scale that I consider an issue.
Natural disaster could be just about anything but in my area about all we get are massive forest fires. Thats something to be ready for.
Also any combination of all the above.

In reality war, pandemic or any human factors (waves of human trouble) arent likely to effect my area much as im well away from even the smallest of populations. Im also naturally prepared for that anyway due to how I live. Fires are more or a worry and have caused me some grief in the past. 

EMP... Good chance but I dont have a pacemaker so ill just go back to life as usual. I can go without power, electronics, communications or any of the modern necessities. Probably better for it. I will miss the internet but ill also be happy to be free from it at the same time.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The more we go, the more I am like "black/Mexican take over. Never a shot fired they just keep moving in until it's like London and elbow to elbow retards


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The trigger will be the sudden recognition that we have no rights left. There will be a select few who will enjoy the privaleges that position and power affords but the rest of us will be without.

Without the diversity of food, of activities, and of opportunities.

You won't see a war, although it will likely exist. There won't be shouting just the whimpers of children and the hushed mumbling of men. 

Slowly the anger will build into the force of justice for those who have nothing left to lose. Then, long after the stuff has passed through the blades of dispersement, the metally and emotionally strong will bring together those with a need to return the power of the people back to the people. That is when the fighting will begin. When we learn the lesson that being alive is not a passive act we will learn to be active in living life as free people.

Sadly, it will only happen after we have lost it all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The trigger will be the sudden recognition that we have no rights left. There will be a select few who will enjoy the privaleges that position and power affords but the rest of us will be without.
> 
> Without the diversity of food, of activities, and of opportunities.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunshine!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look at the last 30 years. Project what has happened progressively into the future. 

Look at what it took to start the war for independence. Look at what it took to start the civil war. People have to realize that they are losing their way of life and that it is wrong to let it go. Most don't see it, some see it but figure it is OK because it is just a small thing. Some see it and want to show the outrage to others. Some see it and don't want to think about it. A very few see it and can see what is coming and some of them are ready to fight for it now.

It will take between 3 and 6% who are ready to fight before any change can take place.
Most are too comfortable to have any desire to make the changes that will come eventually. When they are no longer comfortable they will decide if it is too late and just surrender or whether they will fight.

I genuinely feel I should appologize to my grand kids.


----------



## Johnson (Apr 1, 2015)

Economic Collapse
Societal Collapse
Ecosystem collapse
Famine/Drought
Werewolves

Think that about sums it up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Look at the last 30 years. Project what has happened progressively into the future.
> 
> Look at what it took to start the war for independence. Look at what it took to start the civil war. People have to realize that they are losing their way of life and that it is wrong to let it go. Most don't see it, some see it but figure it is OK because it is just a small thing. Some see it and want to show the outrage to others. Some see it and don't want to think about it. A very few see it and can see what is coming and some of them are ready to fight for it now.
> 
> ...


I enjoy your posts a lot Sir. Can tell you are highly smart..well read..opinionated and enlightening. PS you are also real blunt. I used to work with a guy like that. Keep up the good work. Dont let them put you on the meds..lol J/K of course.


----------



## Vulture (Apr 1, 2015)

Anything, really. Nuclear war. Foreign invasion (long overdue here in aus). Technological collapse. Virus/Disease. Massive solar flares or world-changing disasters, meteorite etc. Civil war. Religious war. For all I know it could be an alien invasion or something. Naturally some of those are unlikely, but its my belief that our form of civilization is long overdue to fall, one way or another. And nobody can truly know how, so I would prefer to prepare for anything.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Hurricane is #1 event to prep for here in Hawaii. There isn't anyone that lives on these islands who hasn't thought about hurricanes hitting Hawaii and most have prepped for it to some degree. After that, Nuclear war, Cyberwar induced grid down events, large asteroid into an ocean causing massive tidal wave / tsunami event (happened before), economic meltdown, and the next big one in Hawaii the freaking VOLCANO! "I don't know where I'm a gonna go when da Volcano blow" -Jimmy Buffet


----------



## JeremyScott (Apr 1, 2015)

For me living in Houston, I think of breaking down of the infastructure. Water, power grid, and such. Also economic collaspe. Once the economy takes a nose dive off the ugly tree, chaos will ensue. Also living in Houston, I deal with oil refineries and chemical plants on a daily basis. All it takes is for one major BOOM, and the city is laid out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am still anticipating the muzzies..angry ******* and demorcrats are going to be coming to harm old fat..broke..out of shape..retired cops. Just a persistent nightmare type thing. Kindly tell me this interpretation of dreams is chugging down the wrong tracks. Thanks.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Earthquake and economic collapse.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mutated carnivorous plants with an appetite for human thighs.

Or maybe just economic collapse. :what:


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a few concerns. One is a deadly viral pandemic-- something like ebola or possibly even more deadly. With lots of people dying, a lot of infrastructure would collapse, there would be riots and looting for food, etc. In that situation I'd like to be able to safely bug-in and hunker down until an anti-viral can be created. The less I need to leave my home to go out into the real world, the better.

My other concern would be the western antarctic ice shelf collapsing. When it does, it will raise the global sea level by at least 16 feet, putting a lot of major cities in the US under water and creating a massive amount of chaos from refugees fleeing inland, etc.

I think either event or a large scale disaster could trigger a financial meltdown that could take years to fix and create longer term destabilization.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I could be wrong about this but when I think of prepping as it is now, I think of being more of a self sufficient person like how society was a hundred years ago or so. We didn't depend on the government or stores to supply our every want or need. Certainly some good and services where provided but if the stage coach or train got robbed by bandits then people didn't freak out they where able to deal with it. That's kind of what I'm shooting for. I want to have enough food on hand to keep my family fed until the trucks start rolling again and if that's not possible I want the ability and tools necessary to grow my own food even if its just corn and potatoes. If bad guys are at the door whether at night or during the day and 911//law enforcement is not available I want the ability and tools to keep me and mine safe.

I know some are going to disagree with me when I say this, but I think the mad max scenario is extremely unlikely to happen. I could see us being set back to the 1800's when things where much more localized and decentralized but people operate and govern themselves on the local and or state level. Community is not going away but I could see the world becoming a much larger place again. I guess that's is what I'm prepping for.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

1.WROL 
2. Goverment takeover/ failure 
3. Economic Colapse 
4. War / Invasion 
There's a few more but I wont go into detail...


----------

